# Biting Buck



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Ok, so I'm cheating a bit, because the buck in question is a multi, not a mouse, but I haven't had any replies on the ASF site.

I collected my multis at the end of August, intending them as companions for my bucks and retired breeding does. I was advised to get two bucks as they are happier in pairs. About 10 days ago, one of the bucks attacked the other, doing a fair bit of damage. Needless to say, I treated the wounded one, and moved him in with some of my young does. Now that same buck has taken to attacking my hand (the palm, not my fingers) whenever I put my hand in the cage. For the record, I always wash my hands first.

Can anyone suggest a solution, or should I cull him? The others seem perfectly content, and are beginning to recognise me, and will come for treats. The buck who was hurt will even let me pick him up. All the multis are from the same litter, and are about three months old.


----------



## Gracegarden (May 30, 2012)

I cull biters.
There are non- biters available, also, why risk others learning bad behavior?


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

I always cull mice which bite, but, multis, being rats, are more intelligent, so I was wondering if there was any chance he could unlearn his bad behaviour. 
I am still deciding whether or not to breed from the ASFs, but, if I do, I will not be using this buck.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Are ASF's more intellegent? They have always seemed like ding-dongs to me....!


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Mine where a bit nippy with me at first, but after a week of handling them more, they where just fine with me. Granted they never attacked each other.

Id say if the nippy ones don't calm down after a while, you just have an aggressive one.


----------

